# hot split additive



## Xov12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi: i have several years in screen printing direct print but i need to change to print plastisol transfers. My problem is i dont want to use adhesive powder i need to know is a hot split adhesive additive will resolved the powder issue. also please somebody can post any video or pictures of how can i make a 3 tabs registration. Thanks


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Not sure about the additive as I use powder in a large salt shaker but you can get registration tabs for your pallet from Anthem Screen Printing Supplies, Equipment and Services for a couple of bucks


----------



## zjambax (May 5, 2011)

Same problem here!
Do not want to use powder because it leaves white traces. I have tried to shake powder off in many ways but it stays on paper anyway....
Maybe i can mix powder into ink? Or maybe there is some additive for replacing powder, available in UK?


----------

